#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<Aiween> hi
<AlanBell> hi Aiween
<Pendulum> hiya Aiween
<Aiween> hi both
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-14
 * nigelb blinks a couple of times
 * czajkowski hugs hypatia 
<czajkowski> hypatia: THANK YOU!!!!! :D
<hypatia> eek, what did i do?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-16
<vish> " GNOME Foundation is sponsoring at least three internships for women from December 15, 2010 to March 15, 2011 "
<vish>  from : http://blogs.gnome.org/marina/2010/09/16/let%E2%80%99s-make-women-outreach-a-gnome-wide-effort/
<vish> deadline is October 25, 2010 ! :)
<valorie> vish, are you posting that to linuxchix announcements?
<valorie> I hope....
<czajkowski> valorie: vish morning
<valorie> morning
<vish> valorie: oh.. i dont know about linuxchix.. maybe someone subscribed there could forward it :)
<valorie> send it to announce@linuxchix.org
<valorie> you don't have to be subbed
<valorie> I'm an admin, I'll be sure it gets through
<vish> ok.. i'm pretty sure someone would mention it there.. i'll wait a couple of hrs, if no one has mentioned it i'll forward it :)
<czajkowski> In Mozilla there are 68 women out of 406 employees. Which makes a total of 16.75% women employees in Mozilla!
<czajkowski> This is quite a good result when you think that the percentage of women in FLOSS is more around 2%
<AlanBell> still pretty poor by non-floss standards I think
<AlanBell> I would expect it to be 25%ish in companies (floss or otherwise) and 30-40% in the community
<vish> valorie: sent mail to announce@lc.o
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-17
<valorie> vish, I'll go check
<valorie> accepted
<akgraner>  Have you all heard about this already - GNOME Outreach Program for Women internships - http://live.gnome.org/GnomeWomen/OutreachProgram2010/SpreadTheWord
<nigelb> Nice :)
<akgraner> I sent to the mailing list as well
 * svaksha needs to remember to blog about it.
<akgraner> Seems exciting - they also have some non-coding projects as well on the list
<svaksha> yep, that is a first
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-18
<czajkowski> morning
<diana1068> hi girls! :)
<AlanBell> hi diana1068
<AlanBell> so what do you do with Ubuntu diana1068?
<diana1068> im trying to fix the updating issue
<diana1068> i cant upgrade it from 2.6.32.24 to 2.6.32.25
<JanC> ;)
<AlanBell> oh, a new kernel for Lucid?
<AlanBell> I have 100MB of updates to do, still on .24 here
<AlanBell> looks like the latest Lucid kernel it wants me to install is 2.6.32-24.43
<JanC> maybe it's in -proposed or such?
<diana1068> im actually on 2.6.32-24.43 now. but i was told i can upgrade it to 25+
<AlanBell> any particular feature you are after?
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-19
<czajkowski> aloha
<jledbetter> czajkowski, Howdy :)
<czajkowski> jledbetter: how are things
<jledbetter> czajkowski, Wonderful. How are things with you?
<czajkowski> not too bad now, just putting away summer clothes and bagging stuff for chairty
<jledbetter> I have a box or three myself. So nice to be able to help others while helping yourself.
<czajkowski> aye I was bag packing the other day for my great grans organisation sending out clothes/money/books to other counteries
<czajkowski> kinda nice to give in a small way back
<jledbetter> To other countries? Very nice. Especially books I bet.
<czajkowski> yeah more often not they send money so stuff can be built
<czajkowski> but yeah it's a nice thing
<jledbetter> Building is good but reading is one of those things I know I take for granted. To be able to escape in a book or even learn to read to better oneself is so wonderful.
<jledbetter> MichelleQ, Hiya :)
<MichelleQ> howdy!
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: howdy
<jledbetter> I was catching up on some reading last night and ran across a post on how women are mentored. Is the mentoring program for U-W up and running?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> now just need to find the link
<czajkowski> should be off the wiki somehere
<czajkowski> *somewhere
<nigelb> jledbetter: There is a php project open for mentoring, if you'd like to hellp mentor
<jledbetter> nigelb, Also looking to be mentored in some areas :)
<czajkowski> jledbetter: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentoring
<jledbetter> czajkowski, Thank you. I thought I saw a status update that it was being worked on.
<czajkowski> no problem
<czajkowski> jledbetter: where are you based now ?
<jledbetter> czajkowski, Location? Virginia US.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-15
<pleia2> Cheri703: added a "Schedule" section to the wiki, not sure what else we should put, I figure we'll make a blog post after my session with my contact details in case people have off-band questions and we'll link that and the logs to the wiki?
<pleia2> re: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> akgraner: would you be interested in doing a Career Days session about becoming a tech journalist and author? :)
 * pleia2 wanders down to SF ubuntu hour
<akgraner> pleia2, sure when date and time
<pleia2> akgraner: I think we were shooting for doing one "Career Days" session per month, so it would probably be a couple months out :)
<Cheri703> pleia2: that works for me
<akgraner> pleia2, Cheri703 cool
<akgraner> so Novemberish
<akgraner> pleia2, just add when on the schedule where you want me :-)  I'll be happy to do one :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: just added you to "Participants" now on http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays we'll let you know when we have some solid dates :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> just walked back in the door - I'm the chair person for the band boosters  - and we had to make candied apples for tomorrow nights game
<akgraner> a whole bussel of apples took like 3 hours or so to candy them all
<AlanBell> what is a bussel?
<akgraner> crap bushel I can't freakin spell
<akgraner> about 80 apples in this case
<AlanBell> ah, that one is googleable
<AlanBell> and I recall stories about bushels for measuring coins
<akgraner> needless to say I don't care if I every see another candy apple
<akgraner> s/every/ever
<akgraner> dang it!
<pleia2> I spent 3 hours making the android cookies for the linux picnic, every time I see the pictures I want to do it again, except for the 3 hours part
<pleia2> mmm cookies
<valorie> those android cookies looked so cool!
<pleia2> thanks :)
<valorie> were they as delicious as they looked?
<pleia2> why yes, if I do say so myself
<pleia2> they were made out of sugar and butter, afterall
<pleia2> hard to go wrong with sugar and butter :)
<valorie> so true!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-16
<akgraner> Consider joining please  :-)  You’re Invited to Join the Ubuntu Leadership Team - http://akgraner.com/?p=1028
<valorie> akgraner: listowners and forum admins should be invited as well
<valorie> we're trying to do this in KDE as well
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-17
<pleia2> akgraner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409669
<pleia2> recent activity here, questions about our mentoring program
<akgraner> valorie, join in...then just take the parts you want to use and apply them to KDS :-)  Forums Council was invited
<valorie> I've joined as much as I can right now -- I do have something that might be useful
<valorie> it's a Team Health Check
<valorie> we haven't tested it yet, but we plan to share it with KDE teams, who can use it themselves,
<valorie> and then maybe call the CWG in to help them with their weak bits
<valorie> oh, has Asheesh been invited?
<valorie> he's always full of great ideas and connections
<nigelb> career days starting now over in #Ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat!
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-09-11
<Tubu> Une partie de messagerie musicale a été demandée. Veuillez cliquer sur l'icône MM pour l'accepter.
<maco> je ne vous comprends pas
<maco> parle vous anglais?
<maco> well i might kind of understand but it doesnt make sense... one part of the music message is demanded. please click the icon to accept?
<maco> i dont get it
<Deindre> maco: it seems to be spam message
<pleia2> I think she just mis-typed :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 11 18:00:44 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone!
<Cheri703> hello
<Deindre> hi all!
<akk> hi!
<Dolasilla> hello! :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Tubu> hello
<pleia2> so all we really have is review of our blueprint
<pleia2> #topic Congratulations new leaders!
 * Cheri703 can go add it, but I do want to discuss CareerDays too
<Cheri703> yay new leaders!
<pleia2> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2012-September/003615.html
<Dolasilla> thaaanks :)
<akk> Yay, congrats!
<pleia2> welcome to the team Dolasilla and Deindre :)
<Deindre> thanks a lot :)
<pleia2> #topic Career Days
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<Cheri703> ah, ok!
<Cheri703> Dolasilla has volunteered to do a session at some point in the near future, but we definitely want to get more volunteers!
<Dolasilla> :)
<Dolasilla> as I said, unfortunately I'm a bit busy these days but I will prepare a presentation for October
<Cheri703> We are absolutely open to non-Ubuntu women doing the presentations, if people work in/around FOSS in some degree, they are welcome to present
<Cheri703> so please harrass your friends to present for us. :)
<pleia2> :)
<Dolasilla> ;)
<Deindre> I'll be pleased to tell how a journalist could support FOSS, if you like :)
<Cheri703> absolutely, send me an email if you'd like, me @ubuntu.com
<Deindre> well :)
<akk> Journalism and FOSS sounds like a great topic.
<pleia2> yeah!
<Deindre> akk thank you
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> yep, that's all I've got on the topic :)
<Cheri703> and thanks Deindre
<Deindre> :)
<pleia2> #topic Quantal blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> so I just updated it, thanks again to jledbetter and IdleOne for handling the election :)
<pleia2> I don't really have updates on my items, they may end up postponed unfortunately
<Cheri703> well gosh pleia2, with all of your spare time! you should have had them done months ago! (KIDDING KIDDING)
<pleia2> haha
<Cheri703> are there any that can be re-assigned?
<pleia2> if anyone wants to take them, they are welcome
<pleia2> one is working with paulproteus on openhatch awareness risign
<pleia2> rising
<Cheri703> Pendulum and I were going to share the FCM article task, but I haven't talked to her about it for a while, so...I'll do that :)
<pleia2> great!
<pleia2> let me know if you have any trouble logging on to the blog or anything
<Cheri703> k. If anyone else wants to hop in on the others, definitely let us know
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<Deindre> I can report italian test team
<pleia2> anything else anyone wants to talk about? :)
<Cheri703> Do we have a headcount for UDS? I will be attending remotely
<pleia2> I know czajkowski will be there, not sure about akgraner
<Cheri703> Deindre: how are things with the italian testing team?
<pleia2> (pretty sure akgraner is(
<Deindre> Cheri703: I'm not following strictly their works, but I can ask :)
<Cheri703> sounds good. :)
<nigelb> Cheri703: if I can help re:FCM article, happy to.
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks!
<Cheri703> awesome!
<nigelb> I'll probably need to schedule a slot into my calender so I actually do that :)
<Deindre> unfortunately I will not attend UDS, but I can write a report, if it's usefull
<pleia2> looks like our next meeting will be October 9th, we might want to create an -r blueprint prior to that so we can discuss it during that meeting
<pleia2> or at least create a wiki page with ideas
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to create an -R cycle wiki page to start collecting ideas for next cycle
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to create an -R cycle wiki page to start collecting ideas for next cycle
<pleia2> I'll be around for that meeting, but will be out of the country pretty much until November after that (yay!)
<Dolasilla> pleia2, good luck and congrats! :)
<pleia2> thank you! (I'm going to Ghana for a couple weeks to deploy Edubuntu systems :))
<akk> Wow, pleia2, too cool.
<Deindre> pleia2: ghana??? wow
<pleia2> yeah, I'm pretty excited
<pleia2> ok, anything else before we wrap up? :)
<Cheri703> I don't have anything
<pleia2> great, thanks for joining us everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 11 18:27:40 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-09-11-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-09-11-18.00.html
<Dolasilla> bye all! :)
<Deindre> good bye!
<Tubu> bye
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-09-12
<akgraner> pleia2, yep I'll be there for Linaro Connect and I am hoping all my stuff is so squared away I can attend a couple sessions from UDS :-)
<pleia2> great :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-10
<Guest14415> ooops
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 10 18:00:28 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<Cheri703> o/
<pleia2> #chair Cheri703
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 pleia2
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> we can wait a couple minutes to see if anyone else comes by
<pleia2> #chair Dolasilla
<meetingology> Current chairs: Cheri703 Dolasilla pleia2
<Cheri703> hehe, short meeting :)
<Dolasilla> pleia2, good to enter and find out to be chair! :D
<Dolasilla> hi everyone!! ç=
<Dolasilla> :)
<Cheri703> hey Dolasilla
<Dolasilla> sorry, am  little late :)
<Dolasilla> who else is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> looks like just the three of us for now
<pleia2> we can get started
<pleia2> #topic Blueprint
<pleia2> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> so, we wrapped up the survey!
<Cheri703> \o/
<Dolasilla> \o/
<pleia2> raw data stats are here: http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/09/ubuntu-women-survey-2013-results-part-1/
<pleia2> written responses are taking some more time to organize, hope to have a post soonish
<pleia2> we also got the competition launched :) http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/08/ubuntu-women-scavenger-hunt/
<pleia2> just 3 more days for that, so share it on your social media, with your mom, sister, distant aunt ;)
<Dolasilla> ah cool! I missed that one! going to share it
<pleia2> Cheri703: want to send a reminder to the mailing list too?
<Cheri703> I can yeah
 * pleia2 does round of social media again
 * Dolasilla just shared on facebook
<Cheri703> we have had 25 entries
<Dolasilla> good!
<Cheri703> it's going to just be a pretty brief email, is that ok?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> so aside from wrapping up the competition, it looks like the last thing on our blueprint is reaching out to the career days volunteers and scheduling a session
<Cheri703> yes >_<
<Cheri703> I need to make a form for that
<Cheri703> I have it on my todo list for "by the end of this week"
<pleia2> Cheri703: since czajkowski had one scheduled previous and now has a cool new FOSS job, maybe she's an easy one to reach out to?
<pleia2> no need for a form, just a nudge :)
<Cheri703> so I am probably going to work on it on thursday or friday because I will have downtime
<pleia2> want to at least get this going
<Cheri703> well, to send to the presenters to get info about what they want to do and what time-frame they'd prefer
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I can reach out to czajkowski
<pleia2> maybe we worry about that for folks we haven't engaged yet
<pleia2> but for czajkowski it should just be about rescheduling one that didn't happen
<pleia2> #action Cheri703 to reach out to czajkowski for Career Days session
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to reach out to czajkowski for Career Days session
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> progress :)
<Cheri703> indeed!
<pleia2> #topic Improvements to GetInvolved page
<pleia2> belkinsa wanted me to bring this up at the meeting for her (she's unable to attend)
<pleia2> she has some links here:
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/GIWPI
<pleia2> and started a discussion thread about plans on the forum:
<pleia2> #link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172587
<pleia2> if folks want to have a browse through that and leave feedback it would be super helpeful
<pleia2> helpful too
<pleia2> she also put out a call for volunteers
<pleia2> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2013-September/003830.html
<pleia2> the intent isn't to rewrite community.ubuntu.com or anything, but improve the page so we can make it a more visible part of our site and point people to it, right now it's a bit terse and not welcoming
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/GetInvolved
<pleia2> for reference to what I'm actually talking about ;)
 * Dolasilla having a look
<Dolasilla> looks nice, and appealing
<pleia2> the current page?
<pleia2> people don't seem to use it
<Dolasilla> really?
<pleia2> so the goal is to improve it so it's more useful
<Dolasilla> :/
<pleia2> I think it's a lot of reading, and not very inspiring
<Dolasilla> ok well, I wll check the work in progress then
<Dolasilla> that yes, but pretty well written
<pleia2> alright, well if anyone has feedback for belkinsa on improvements and her plan, she's on IRC often and reachable via email :)
<pleia2> #topic Survey results
<Dolasilla> on the italian web site, we are using a quiz, to ask people what skill / availability they have and we offer as result the team where they could help
<Dolasilla> I will try to reach there about this
<pleia2> I think I've seen that, if the code is online somewhere that'd be great
<pleia2> so I shared the survey results link earlier http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/09/ubuntu-women-survey-2013-results-part-1/
<pleia2> looking at the list of things people find most valuable to the project... competitions don't rank all that high
<Dolasilla> I think competions should help to get people to know Ubuntu women, rather than helping people already in it
<pleia2> stories and what other women in the community are doing are high - we should probably put more effort into our Full Circle Magazine interviews
<pleia2> Dolasilla: yeah, most of the entrants are from outside our community (I've never heard of most of them!)
<pleia2> with belkinsa's work on GetInvolved I think we address the "learning how to get involved" item in the survey results
<pleia2> and Cheri703 was right on with Career Days, that's the 3rd thing that ranks high :)
<Dolasilla> yep
<Cheri703> awesome! :)
<pleia2> (and what is causing me to push for getting that on track again!)
<Cheri703> yeah, I'd imagine
<Cheri703> I will reach out
<Cheri703> we just have such terrible attendance
<Cheri703> I guess the logs are useful?
<Dolasilla> what about a kind of "career day" but with focus on the work done in ubuntu ?
<pleia2> logs and blog posts summarizing gets to a lot more people
<pleia2> even if a lot of folks can't actually attend the IRC session
<Cheri703> ok
<Deindre> sorry ladies, I'm late... :(
<pleia2> I think that's all I had for immediate comments on the survey results, it will be more helpful as we move forward though
<pleia2> welcome Deindre
<Dolasilla> pleia2, I was thinking: what about career day in which women tell what they do in the community for Ubuntu?
<pleia2> Dolasilla: maybe a "Getting Involved" day? Career really is bigger
<Dolasilla> yes sure, we can think about the name, it was just to give the idea of what I meant
<Deindre> pleia2: getting involved sounds better to me
<Dolasilla> or "ubuntu stories"
<Dolasilla> or as you said, "getting involved" but with the same structure of the career days: meetings on irc and then logs and summary on blog
<Dolasilla> s
<pleia2> well, right now we have interviews for full circle magazine and the blog of the work women in our community are doing in Ubuntu
<Deindre> pleia2: I wrote menay interviews during last months, may I help in some interviews?
<Deindre> *many
<pleia2> Deindre: please! we need to find women to intervew :)
<pleia2> emma said she'd interview Cheri703 - Cheri703 do you know the status on that?
<Cheri703> oh...nope. because...I didn't know I was getting interviewed?
<Deindre> Woman inside Ubuntu?
<pleia2> Cheri703: hehe
<pleia2> I'll give emma a nudge about it
<pleia2> Deindre: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Interviews
<Cheri703> I will see her tomorrow
<Cheri703> so I can ask
<pleia2> Cheri703: even better!
<Deindre> ok, I'll find some :)
<pleia2> Deindre: great!
<pleia2> #action Deindre to find women to interview for our Interview series
<meetingology> ACTION: Deindre to find women to interview for our Interview series
<Dolasilla> Deindre, we already have some in Ubuntu it, to be a little nationalist ;)
<pleia2> Deindre: let me know if you have questions, you can browse past interviews for ideas
<Deindre> deadline?
<pleia2> the magazine releases monthly, so if it doesn't make it in this month, next month
<pleia2> no deadline really, whenever you find folks, we haven't had a column in several months
<Deindre> ok perfec
<Deindre> perfect
<Deindre> I asked to have an idea
<pleia2> our last deadline was this past sunday, so next is about 4 weeks from now
<Deindre> perfect, I'm sure I can do something
<pleia2> but I like to review interviews before I send them off to the editor of full circle, so getting them to me a few days before that deadline is helpful :)
<Deindre> I'll post on ml a couple of name next week, so we can discuss together, ok?
<pleia2> sounds good
<pleia2> #topic Any other business (AOB)
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap up?
<Cheri703> nope
<Cheri703> I don't
<Dolasilla> me neither
<deindre2> Me neither
<pleia2> ok, thanks all :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 10 18:45:16 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-09-10-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-09-10-18.00.html
<deindre2> Thanks Lyz
<deindre2> I will read logs and write on ml my impressions about survey
<Dolasilla> thanks, bye
<pleia2> great
<deindre2> Sorry again for late,  I was wrong with time conversion
<pleia2> it happens :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Ubuntu Women Scavenger Hunt! http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2013/08/ubuntu-women-scavenger-hunt/ | Next Meeting: Tuesday October 8th at 18:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-09-09
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday September 9th at 18:00 UTC
<belkinsa> #startingmeeting September 2014 Meeting
<belkinsa> Who is all here for the September 2014 Ubuntu Women meeting?
<Mikaela> o/
<belkinsa> Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/September2014/Agenda
<sleeves> I want to attend but I am bran new
<pleia2> o/
<belkinsa> Go ahead, anyone is welcome.
<pleia2> sleeves: welcome :)
<sleeves> ty
<belkinsa> Should we have a introduction topic since sleeves is new?
<pleia2> we often have new people :) typically just dive in
<pleia2> sleeves: please ask questions if you have any!
<belkinsa> Ah, right.  Duh.
<sleeves> okay
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint for Utopic cycle
<dolasilla> o/
<belkinsa> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1406-ubuntu-women
<pleia2> no updates from me :\ if anyone wants my tasks, they are welcome to them
<belkinsa> I made the quiz stuff open for everyone to test out and that's our next topic in this meeting.  As for my other one, that's my next one that I will work on.
<belkinsa> pleia2, what about your items?
<pleia2> I've been busier than I anticipated this cycle
<belkinsa> Oh, I see.  I missed what you said while I was typing.
<sleeves> I tested the quiz on the blog, I can provide feedback somewhere if wanted
<pleia2> sleeves: oh great, thank you
<belkinsa> Sure, sleeves, but after this topic is finished.
<belkinsa> pleia2, should I make a call on volunteers to take your items on the list?
<pleia2> I can probably bump harvest bug review up in my queue, but if someone else wants to take the BestPractices review that'd be great
<belkinsa> I might take in but I think I have too many projects.
<pleia2> belkinsa: let's try to hand off BestPractices first, give me a nudge in aweek if I haven't sorted out Harvest stuff and we'll try to give that away too :)
<belkinsa> Alright, that will do.
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask the Mailing-List if someone can do the BestPractices item from the blueprint
<belkinsa> Any other comments on this item?
<belkinsa> Er, topic.
<belkinsa> Okay, moving on.
<belkinsa> #topic Orientation quiz dicussion
<belkinsa> sleeves, want to give your feedback now?
<sleeves> sure.
 * belkinsa gives the mic to sleeves
<sleeves> I have never contributed and thought about it - so I think it's an amazing idea
<sleeves> However I'm a dev by trade and I found the options really limited, I went through a couple times and most got docs
<sleeves> and I felt a bit discouraged
<sleeves> but then I dug up harvest and felt better
<sleeves> </end>
<belkinsa> Alright, we need more options for developers.
<dolasilla> belkinsa, o/
<dolasilla> I would like to suggest to start by redefining the matrix of choices. I linked in the mailing list the current version
<belkinsa> o/ dolasilla
<dolasilla> but someone already mentioned in the mailing list the fact the options are limited
<belkinsa> Let me find that
<dolasilla> so I would say, first thing: let's re-draw the matrix of choices/combinations, and define to where they could lead
<dolasilla> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjC0t8MdWzk6dDRBRGVGcGdtWTJpbjYyYmgyX1RLREE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<dolasilla> (above the link to the matrix I was talking about)
<belkinsa> Okay, and who is willing to do this?  This can be also be called via the ML.
<belkinsa> dolasilla, thanks for the link.
<dolasilla> a couple of people offered there
<belkinsa> Who are those two?  Sorry, I wasn't really following the list that well.
<dolasilla> I won't have much time in the coming weeks, I can help but I would prefer someone else to take the lead on this
<dolasilla> (let me check the thread)
<dolasilla> Anna Baas and A. Mani
<belkinsa> Oh, sleeves, we are also in #ubuntu-women if you wan to chat outside meetings.
<dolasilla> and then also diego turcios offered some development help
<belkinsa> Ah.
<sleeves> okay thanks. Also let me know where I can jump in, I'd like to help with stuff.
<belkinsa> sleeves, we will.
<belkinsa> dolasilla, okay, then I should e-mail them to see if one can take the lead?  Or you if you want?
<dolasilla> as you want, I can re-take the  thread, and suggest to start, maybe...I saw pleia2 already sent an email about the code being now available on launchpad
<dolasilla> I can add something after that email
<belkinsa> Sure, if you don't mind.
<dolasilla> oki
<belkinsa> #action dolasilla E-mail the three about taking the lead on the project
<belkinsa> Before I close this topic, I was thinking about writing an update blog post about the quiz and an article for Ubuntu Full Circle Mag.
<belkinsa> Would this help us?
<dolasilla> well now looks like there are a couple of volounteers, maybe we could keep the "full circle magazine bonus" to advertise the quiz, once we have done a first review with the comments collected so far?
<pleia2> dolasilla: +1
<pleia2> next FCM article is a month off, so maybe by that time we'll have something :)
<belkinsa> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  We have projects and if we have them going we could have articles for them to say that we are active.
<belkinsa> #action Write an article and a blog post on the updates for the Quiz
<belkinsa> Okay, are we ready to move on?
<dolasilla> +1
<belkinsa> #topic http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<belkinsa> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ProjectHarvest
<belkinsa> Er
<belkinsa> #topic ProjectHarvest Updates
<belkinsa> As we all know that we are in phase two of the project which is getting more developers for it but I would like know if work has started on Harvest.
<pleia2> as I mentioned earlier, I still have bug wrangling to do so we can point our developers at things to work on
<belkinsa> Ah, right, I forgot.
<belkinsa> I think sleeves said that they want to get into developing it.  Is that right?
<sleeves> yeah I'd be down. I don't know much about it though.
<sleeves> other than what's on the topic page
<belkinsa> Main page: http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<belkinsa> Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bugs
<pleia2> it's a django app, wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Harvest
<pleia2> so Python
<pleia2> wiki is pretty outdated, turns out :)
<sleeves> haha k i can do python & django
<pleia2> yay \o/
<belkinsa> \o/
<sleeves> I'll start poking around
<dolasilla> :)
<belkinsa> sleeves, oh, one more thing.  Make sure you join the Ubuntu Women mailing-list as we use that to talk about things outside the meetings.
<sleeves> yep, I'm on it. joined last week.
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> You are welcome to introduce yourself also.
<belkinsa> ;)
<belkinsa> So, going back on the topic, is there anything else to to be said about ProjectHarvest?
<sleeves> haha okay. will do.
<belkinsa> Moving on in a minute.
<sleeves> I have to go. But I will introduce myself on the mailing list later. :) bye
<belkinsa> See ya
<belkinsa> #topic Any Other Business (AOB)
<belkinsa> Do we have any?
 * pleia2 has nothing
<pleia2> thanks for chairing :)
<Mikaela> Does the KiwiIRC suggestion count?
<belkinsa> Mikaela, sure.
<belkinsa> pleia2, not a problem.
<belkinsa> pleia2, is that okay if Mikaela brings her suggestion up?
<pleia2> of course
 * belkinsa gives the mic to Mikaela
<Mikaela> 2014-09-09 21:06:41+0300 < Mikaela> Suggestion to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/September2014/Agenda / other meeting pages if anyone can edit it and knows how to do it:
<Mikaela> 2014-09-09 21:06:41+0300 < Mikaela> Replace webchat link <http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-women-project> with <https://kiwiirc.com/client/chat.freenode.net:+6697/#ubuntu-women-project> as KiwiIRC doesn't have captcha and looks less scary to new people.
<Mikaela> 2014-09-09 21:06:41+0300 < Mikaela> It could also be <https://kiwiirc.com/client/chat.freenode.net:+6697/#ubuntu-women,#ubuntu-women-project> to join both channels.
<belkinsa> And I said this: [14:07] <belkinsa> That would be nice but I think it doesn't work on a MoinMoin wiki
<pleia2> isn't it just a link?
<belkinsa> But the concern that was brought was the spammers.
<pleia2> and does kiwiirc have ads? (mibbit does, some of which can be a bit rude)
<Mikaela> There was also comment about Captchalessness being bad thinking about spam, but I think KiwiIRC has other anti-spam mechanism and I haven't seen any spam from them yet other than random unasked PMs which you only get by being at #kiwiirc.
<belkinsa> Oh, I can read.
<Mikaela> I haven't noticed any ads.
<pleia2> it's open source, so that's nice :)
<pleia2> if it's ad-free, seems fine to me
<belkinsa> And the interface is modern looking.
 * pleia2 nods
<belkinsa> I think we could have a vote on the Mailing list for this suggestion, if possible,
<Mikaela> For comparsion, qwebirc: https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-women-project
<belkinsa> Mikaela, want to bring this up on the list?
<Mikaela> I am too scared of mailing lists, but it would be nice if someone else could do it.
<belkinsa> Why?
<belkinsa> Ours is very quiet.
<pleia2> Mikaela: I can bring it up (and thanks for being open about that, it's fine)
<Mikaela> They just are scary when compared to something like IRC.
<Mikaela> :)
<dolasilla> Mikaela, go and don't be scared, for sure at the very least that irc web client has my vote!
<belkinsa> It has mine too, but the mailing-list is not scary at all.
<belkinsa> We are all friendly folks.
<belkinsa> #action Mikaela or belkinsa or pleia2 or dolasilla E-mail the mailing about the IRC client suggestion
<belkinsa> Any other comments/questions?
<Mikaela> I don't have any, but I don't know about others.
<belkinsa> If not, thank you all for coming to the meeting. It was a pleasure to chair this.
<dolasilla> thanks a lot belkinsa for chairing!
<belkinsa> pleia2, I will get everything ready for the next meeting.
<pleia2> great, give me a nudge if you need any help
<belkinsa> I will.
<dolasilla> need to leave, bye!
<belkinsa> Ending it now...
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday  October 14th at 18:00 UTC
